# iPad and keyboard?



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I've wanted iPad for ages, but since Kindle was my shiny new toy last year I was very firm on waiting for Ipad 2 at the very least... But looks like that is coming soon!

But I wanted to ask those of you who do own the iPad, if you've tried using a keyboard with it, and if it is any good at all for input? It would be so much more useful to me that way.

(yes, I'm looking for more ways to justify buying it!      )


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am going through the same thoughts. I have heard the chat on the Zagg Keyboard that covers the screen too. how do people like that one?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the Apple Bluetooth keyboard, and it works very well.  But seriously--BEFORE you spend the extra $50-100 on a separate keyboard, spend at least a month fully committed to using the virtual one.  You may find you don't need it.

I did an hour's worth of story work this morning strictly on the virtual--in fact, over the last two weeks I've done over 5000 words on that project, all directly on the iPad.  I did pull out the BT keyboard for one other chunk of it, and yes, I can still type faster using that, but having to use the virtual doesn't allow me down as much as you'd think.  Posts like this one are almost always done directly on the iPad; it's not worth dragging the keyboard out, pairing it (keeping BT on sucks battery power), finding a place/way to prop the iPad so I can have the keyboard someplace comfortable (I rarely sit at a table or desk with the thing), and I still have to take my hands off the keyboard to interact with the screen to move around the page.  SO not worth it if all I'm doing are relatively short posts!

My attitude is, if you need a "real" keyboard, it's probably time to pull out the full laptop instead.  I find even doing some heavy duty writing, I just don't "need" the keyboard that often.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you Victoria, that helped me. I am still on fence with getting an ipad. all my arguments aim toward travel and keyboard would add waight and now I can add battery to the list.
sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

To be fair, using the virtual does take practice. True touch typing is tough, since there's no feedback. I find I do have to watch my fingers, but I _can_ use all ten. However, I'm more likely to two finger it (plus sometimes a thumb for the space bar), even in landscape position. You learn to adapt to the keyboard, but that takes some time. I had to fully commit to using it, ALL the time, for several weeks before I stopped fussing about it. Now I don't even think about it, and the external keyboard is mostly collecting dust, really. When I pulled it out a week or so ago, it was the first time I'd used it in probably four or five months.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have used mine with the Apple blu-tooth keyboard and with a keyboard case (which I currently carry it in). The blu-tooth keyboard case is from Kensington and was $60. For posting on a forum or composing emails, I really like a keyboard.










My only complaint about the ipad is no Yahoo games. Other than that, I like carrying it better than my new 11" macbook air.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a Zaggmate keyboard/case, and I love it! I had my iPad for 8 months before getting a keyboard, but I'm glad I got it. (My husband gave it to me for Christmas.) The first keyboard that I had didn't hold a charge properly, which is quite unusual, apparently. I contacted the company, and they had a new one in the mail to me before the day was out, and it was in my hands in 2 days. I had a prepaid shipping label from Zagg, and all I did was put the label on the box in which my new keyboard came, put it in the mail, and that was that. I'm sold on the company's customer service. 

I don't find that the keyboard/case adds weight to my iPad, as I always had it in a case anyway. As for using the virtual keyboard, I didn't really have any problems with it. My biggest gripe was that the cases that I'd used prior to the Zagg made it difficult to use my iPad in the vertical (portrait) orientation. With my Zaggmate, I can easily switch from landscape to portrait and back. There are some neat keys on the keyboard that allow for quick commands, such as mute, increase or decrease volume, search, home screen, use virtual keyboard, etc.  

I tried Apple's bluetooth keyboard prior to asking for a Zaggmate, but I found the Apple keyboard to be much less convenient, and it wasn't nearly as seamless to switch between landscape and portrait orientations.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the zagg keyboard case as well and like it. It is a nice fit and doubles as a case.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I am crazy to want an Ipad. My birthday hits at the end of March. I am having to toss 2 huge computers that tech people say are too old to fix up. I do think it would be fun. A zag cover/keyboard and an 2nd gen Ipad seems purfect. internet and a few games are all I do I don't need a big base station anymore. my husband can use the laptop.
I may have it pegged ( the hot buttered rum may be talking though)
sylvia


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I think I am crazy to want an Ipad. My birthday hits at the end of March. I am having to toss 2 huge computers that tech people say are too old to fix up. I do think it would be fun. A zag cover/keyboard and an 2nd gen Ipad seems purfect. internet and a few games are all I do I don't need a big base station anymore. my husband can use the laptop.
> I may have it pegged ( the hot buttered rum may be talking though)
> sylvia


I love my iPad, and I find that I hardly ever boot up my aging laptop. The only down side to the iPad is that it won't work with anything that requires flash. (I've played bingo at bingonet.net, and can't use my iPad on that site. Occasionally, I visit other websites (news, entertainment, etc.) that require flash.) When there's a website requiring flash that I want to visit, I use my desktop computer.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

do you think that the 2nd gen will have flash?  though the current Zagg keyboard may have fitting problems. time will tell
sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain said:


> do you think that the 2nd gen will have flash?


No. Apple doesn't want Flash on any of its mobile devices.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I understand SkyFire browser enables flash.  I have remote desktop and occasionally use it to access my iMac at home.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I understand SkyFire browser enables flash. I have remote desktop and occasionally use it to access my iMac at home.


Hmmm. I'll have to look into that. Thanks!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not sure if I would miss the flash player or not.
Sylvia


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I would wait and see how the current ebooks on iOS fight comes out.  If Amazon has to remove the Kindle app entirely (along with B&N, etc.), it won't be as useful for reading.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my iPad and use it every single day, so I never think anyone is nutty for wanting one; they're pretty great!. (But for reading, nothing can top my Kindle).

At the recommendation of a lot of K'boarder's I bought an Apple bluetooth keyboard, and use it with my iPad when I'm going to be typing something of any length. I used it more in the beginning when my iPad was new.  Now that I've had the iPad for almost a year, I agree with VictoriaP, that with experience it gets easier to just use the virtual keyboard. However, I've still not gotten past the hunt and peck method with that, so it does take some time.

I've been really interested in the ZaggMate keyboard, but now that they're coming out with an iPad2, I think I'll wait on that one.

So, I'm glad I have the Apple bluetooth keyboard, for its convenience (I'm using it right now). I would highly recommend it if you're going to do A LOT of typing on your iPad. If you're not going to be doing a lot of writing, though, you might find that you can be happy enough with the virtual keyboard on the iPad.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'm going to get the Zagg keyboard. I really like the look of it and the protection. Do you think it work with the iPad magnetic cover? I like that one as well and just wondered if it would fit the Zagg when using it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I think I'm going to get the Zagg keyboard. I really like the look of it and the protection. Do you think it work with the iPad magnetic cover? I like that one as well and just wondered if it would fit the Zagg when using it.


It's hard to tell if it would fit. My iPad fits snugly into the Zaggmate keyboard/cover. I really do love my Zaggmate.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd think Zaggmate will make an iPad 2 case that will probably better accommodate the thinner iPad 2 as well as the Smart Cover, so I'd hold off on buying one and wait and see what the come up with for the new model.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

I also have the bluetooth keyboard but only use it when I'm writing a long piece. Otherwise I've grown used to the virtual keyboard. It's great for shorter emails and posts...like this one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> It's hard to tell if it would fit. My iPad fits snugly into the Zaggmate keyboard/cover. I really do love my Zaggmate.


I think I'm going to buy it for traveling. It will give better protection on the plane. Do you have to take it out of the cover when going through security?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I think I'm going to buy it for traveling. It will give better protection on the plane. Do you have to take it out of the cover when going through security?


I don't know, as I haven't flown since I've had it.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathy said:


> I think I'm going to buy it for traveling. It will give better protection on the plane. Do you have to take it out of the cover when going through security?


So far, I haven't had to. When it first came out no one knew what it was. But a few months later someone in security told me just to leave it in my laptop bag. Have done so ever since and now problems.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Arthur Slade said:


> So far, I haven't had to. When it first came out no one knew what it was. But a few months later someone in security told me just to leave it in my laptop bag. Have done so ever since and now problems.


Great. That is the one thing I hate most about carrying my laptop. Trying to pick up everything after it goes through security and putting it all back together.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, you shouldn't have to remove it when going through security.  The keyboard case might make people think it's laptop though.

Another thing to keep in mind is you can't use bluetooth devices on a plane, so don't get a keyboard case thinking of using it do do any writing on a plane etc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't have to remove it when going through security. The keyboard case might make people think it's laptop though.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is you can't use bluetooth devices on a plane, so don't get a keyboard case thinking of using it do do any writing on a plane etc.


I doubt that I would use it on the plane. I love to read on my Kindle when flying.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the iPad keyboard dock. I have found that I really don't use it much. It comes in handy when I am doing a lot of typing, but I don't use it too often.  Too much trouble to take it out, take the ipad out of its case to use. I got it pretty cheap, so I'm not complaining about the price, but if I had to pay full price for it I would not. I think the Zagg case would have been better, but they were $99. Now that the iPad 2 is out, they have come down on the prices. I may get one, if I decide to keep my ipad and not upgrade.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmykindle3 said:


> I have the iPad keyboard dock. I have found that I really don't use it much. It comes in handy when I am doing a lot of typing, but I don't use it too often. Too much trouble to take it out, take the ipad out of its case to use. I got it pretty cheap, so I'm not complaining about the price, but if I had to pay full price for it I would not. I think the Zagg case would have been better, but they were $99. Now that the iPad 2 is out, they have come down on the prices. I may get one, if I decide to keep my ipad and not upgrade.


I think you'd like the Zaggmate, Heather. I like the fact that it's not only a keyboard, but is the case that I often use my iPad in. Whether I am using the keyboard or my iPad in the case without the keyboard in use, I love it.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm selling the Zaggmate keyboard for the first gen iPad if anyone's interested: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57069.0.html[\url] 

Thanks!
Megan


----------

